# Rare Buler Vintage Analogue/Digital, Needs Repair...



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've acquired a rare vintage Buler watch, model number 2002 GA, which I suspect might be worth a fair bit if it can be restored. I just bought it on impulse (damn you, ebay!) and after fitting a new battery it appears to be dead - apart from the light, which functions normally. Cosmetic condition isn't too bad, although the glass has got a lot of small, fine scratches, and the case has got normal wear marks as you'd expect. The bracelet is one I fitted because I didn't like the one it came with (which was also non-original, I think), but it's a brand new old stock one from the 1970's, and suits the watch quite nicely. (I've got a few more of those bracelets, but that is another story...)

Anyway, my question is this: What would you do?

(1) Have it professionally restored, and keep it.

(2) Have it professionally restored, then sell it.

(3) Sell it to someone as it stands, who can then restore it.

The oldies aren't normally my thing, but I must admit it does sit nicely on the wrist so if it's not worth much and would be relatively easy/cheap to fix I'm half tempted to keep hold of it and wear it for fun.

Here are a few pics so you can see what we're talking about:




























If any watchmakers out there can give me an estimate of costs involved to restore this bad boy to it's former glory, I'd appreciate it. Apparently, it uses the same module as the Tissot TX-S2 or TS-X2, but since the Buler and the Tissot are both like rocking horse poo to find, I guess that might not help much!

Any comments welcome, as always.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Anyone out there got any thoughts on this one? For some reason I've become quite attached to it, and seems a shame to let it just sit on my desk gathering dust...


----------

